
Sexual partner selection is shaped by your opposite-sex parent in childhood - jelliclesfarm
https://medium.com/invisible-illness/your-sexual-partner-selection-is-shaped-by-your-opposite-sex-parent-in-childhood-ad92419be706
======
eesmith
This is an interpretation of a paper by Bereczkei et al. published in 2004.
The paper, if I read it correctly, was based on photographs from "26 Caucasian
families".

PubMed shows several more recent papers which cite the paper. One is
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3444291/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3444291/)
from 2012, which uses "22,861 individuals from 6,105 independent families".
That paper says:

> A strong previous demonstration of sexual imprinting was subsequently found
> to contain serious errors (Bereczkei, Hegedus, and Hajnal 2009). The
> distinct lack of an effect in the current large sample using appropriate
> genetic controls indicates that sexual imprinting does not play a role in
> human mate choice, at least in terms of the range of physical and
> psychological traits investigated here.

Thus, I consider it very likely the conclusions of the first publication
should not be regarded as conclusive.

If I had a Medium account, I would post a comment. Perhaps someone here would
do that?

------
awaythrower
Biggest "duh" ever. Daddy issues and mommy issues are nuanced but create
similar patterns of damaged/altered behaviors in later life. Anyone who's done
dating seriously becomes effectively an investigative psychologist to screen-
out unhealthy candidates that would end up creating drama through their
recurrent maladaptive/negative-attention-seeking relationship patterns.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
What about girls without fathers and boys without mothers?

------
intopieces
Study seems to only examine individuals who are attracted to the opposite sex.

